# Abs Vs. Non- Abs



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

I just bought a 1997 240sx base model, which means i dont have an ABS brake system, do you guys thing i should stick with this or maybe find somewhere, where i could change it into ABS


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ABS?? no no no no no


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

stick with the no abs then? i guess im kinda worried about it since i have not yet driven a car without abs, how would it be better though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

majority's of the 240's don't come w/ ABS.. we all live


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

cept me


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey and besides who doesnt like locking up the brakes everyonce in awhile. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the double post there buddy...

in the words of strongbad...

DELETED!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> thanks for the double post there buddy...
> 
> in the words of strongbad...
> 
> DELETED!


Hey sorry I pushed the stop button when I realized that I wanted to add something to my post before I loaded it. It was my first and only one, I promise. LOL.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

Alright, sounds good to me then, except for that other guy lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> thanks for the double post there buddy...
> 
> in the words of strongbad...
> 
> DELETED!


OMFG!!!!! LMAO!!!!!! strongbad is the shiat!!!!!! :thumbup:

instead of ABS, go something like brembos from a r32/33. much better stopping power than ABS. you don't have to worry about your brakes locking up because you will already be at a dead stop


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ABS prevents wheel lock which, no matter how large your brakes are can still happen...

it's easier to create wheel lock with larger brakes...

just remember, if they do lock, pull your foot off the brake and push the brake again. pumping is a wonderful thing


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i knew i was gonna get that kind of response!!  hoping that you weren't gonna notice tho 

nothing gets passed our mod chris :thumbup:

but really, how often do wheel locks happen??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> but really, how often do wheel locks happen??


how often do you want them to happen? i can do it any time i feel like doing it! i'd tell you to try it, but you know, you CANT DRIVE!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:

jordan.. if i committ suicide someday, it's because you always make fun of me


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

see waht scarin the hell out of me is the no ABS in the rain deal, just thinkin about the two together sounds sketchy, and my parents are willin to pay for somethin like putting in ABS so i dont know if it would just be worth it to get it or not


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Fact...ABS of the old days sucks bad any way...plus, do you push the brake full on every time you stop? no?, then no need for ABS...just drive slow in the rain.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> see waht scarin the hell out of me is the no ABS in the rain deal, just thinkin about the two together sounds sketchy, and my parents are willin to pay for somethin like putting in ABS so i dont know if it would just be worth it to get it or not


 if you have good tires, don't slam on your brakes, you won't have wheel lock... just don't be a dumb driver and you'll be fine... ABS is just added safety for those people that don't want to be or can't be good drivers...


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> if you have good tires, don't slam on your brakes, you won't have wheel lock... just don't be a dumb driver and you'll be fine... ABS is just added safety for those people that don't want to be or can't be good drivers...


Hey thats not funny, just cuz im the only one with abs doesnt mean you make fun of me. LOL. You are just jealous. You ever lock up the brakes in the middle of heavy traffic in LA. Oh boy thats fun stuff. I wasnt drivin, my friend (a girl) was driving.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I didn't say all ABS owners were stupid and quite frankly i'm not jealous... I prefer a lighter weight vehicle


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ABS is there so in a panic stop situation, your wheels wont lock and you can still steer your way around the problem...cause if your brakes lock, you cant really steer your way around sumthin...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, as i sad its those emergency situations that are worrying me, i try not to be a dumb driver but its the people dumb people around me worried about
i'll just hope i stay away from the emergency situations, they dont really happen tooo often


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you know what you do...tell your parents that you need some brakes, and buy Z32 brakes...you'll be fine even with the stock brakes...i know, i have a turbo car with disabled ABS(have to for the track), its all good.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you lose control too much in the rain though, abs wont make a difference.


----------



## 97 S14 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a 97 with ABS and 300ZX calipers/X-drilled rotors/SS lines/carbon metallic pads on all 4 corners. The ABS still does it's job, but not as quickly. ABS kicks in only when your braking hard enough that the brakes aren't quite enough so it kicks in. When you upgrade your brakes it takes this point and pushes it out further so that you wont have your ABS engage nearly as often, as it's not needed. But when you slam on your brakes it still kicks in just to give you that extra braking effectiveness.'

But the main thing that's so nice about ABS is that the brake fluid resouvoir is larger than the non-ABS cars. My stock resouvoir is the same size as the 91-93 300ZX (which is the best size out of all the Z years). So what does that mean? Well I have a couple of friends with 240's and 300ZX brakes... their cars brakes are very twitchy... you have to slowly engage them or else they bite hard, very easy to lock the wheels up. But my car's brake pedal is very precise... kinda like a metal race clutch vs. an organic street clutch, where my pedal is like the street clutch, very easy to control.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

did your friends keep the 240 brake master cylinder or swap to z32's?? that could be why their brakes "bite hard" and not as sensitive as yours..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ABS makes the brakes push harder? what? i could'v sworn that all the do is stop locking the wheels by applying the brakes, then not, then apply, alot of times really fast...its like you just pumping the brake pedal so the wheels dont lock, just alot faster...someone help me...


----------

